# Abstract/3D Wallpapers



## Berthenk (Sep 15, 2010)

Alright, I've seen some awesome abstract wallpapers, as well as some 3D ones
I'd love to know how to make one of those awesome wallpapers.

Please help a fellow 'temper out!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thoob (Sep 15, 2010)

In Photoshop? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Use tutorials if you are finding it difficult.


----------



## tk_saturn (Sep 15, 2010)

You either have artistic talent, or you don't. Someone can't tell you how to do that.

I myself, have 0 artistic talent.

Frankly there are so many of those type of wallpapers around. 99% are better than I could do myself so I see no need to do my own.

If you really want to know, you'll have to sign up to deviantart and ask there.


----------



## Jasper07 (Sep 15, 2010)

Well I would like to know that too. And I don't have that much artistic talent, but even if I had, I wouldn't know how to do it.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Sep 17, 2010)

If I recall, these are actually done in a 3D environment modeler; such as 3DMax, Cinema4D, etc.
I'm sure it's possible in PS but it's quite difficult. People usually model a true 3D object in the modeler, then throw it into PS afterwards to touch up on color, tone, etc.

I personally do not have much experience with C4D but I do know that there are lots of tutorials out there. It might seem daunting because it has a lot of functions to mess around with; but, I believe they're quite simple to create with some knowledge of the program.

Try check on deviantArt. I know there are tutorials out there that teach you how to do this kind of stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
3D modeling is something I hope to know one day too haha.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Sep 17, 2010)

Best way to learn is to practice and to read tutorials its kinda like math the only way you will be good at it is by reading tuts and making stuff.Those people who made those wallpapers probably have a lot of expirence dont think you can make stuff like that overnight.


----------



## janouis (Sep 18, 2010)

i think the 1st image is made on a 3d software and the rest you can make it in photoshop...


----------



## Rydian (Sep 18, 2010)

The first is 3D.
The second is 2D.
The third is 3D.
The fourth is 2D.
The fifth is 2D.

For the 3D ones, Anim8or is a good program to learn the basics on because it's simple.  Then you'll want to move up to Blender.  DO NOT START WITH BLENDER.  You'll be so lost it's unbelievable.

For the 2D ones, it's fancy stuff with stroking paths and overlaying hues and blending modes and layer styles.
http://naldzgraphics.net/tutorials/how-to-...l-in-photoshop/
http://www.adobetutorialz.com/articles/309...ng-Neon-Effects


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> For the 3D ones, Anim8or is a good program to learn the basics on because it's simple.  Then you'll want to move up to Blender.  DO NOT START WITH BLENDER.  You'll be so lost it's unbelievable.


I started with Blender. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to admit it WAS a bit confusing at first, but I got used to it.

Here's an example of one of my abstract things in blender:


Spoiler


----------



## Berthenk (Sep 19, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I started with Blender.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks good! It's colored in Blender, right? I mean, not using an image editor.


----------



## gameboy13 (Sep 19, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, It was 3 different renders in blender taken at the same viewpoint. Each render had a different color applied to the shape, and I blended each render together in GIMP. The red portion of it was colored using an image editor.


----------

